# Crunchie and Flossie - Mini lops - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Crunchie and Flossie 
DOB: June 2013

Crunchie (brown, male rabbit) and Flossie (white female) are two mini lops who are looking for a home together. They came to us because the previous owners went through a marriage breakup, and neither could take the rabbits.

Both rabbits are very sweet and friendly.

They have been neutered, vaccinated, wormed and have seen our vet. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £40 per rabbit.
Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
*www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk*


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These little cuties are waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

